# WARNING ORDER: Colorado Front Range Herfers



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

TO: HQ CFRH

FROM: HQ BABOTL

SUBJECT: WARNING ORDER 080627

Your actions have not gone unseen. The BABOTLs understand that at the altitude in which you reside the lack of oxygen to your brains may cause you to experience delusions, make you think that you have won, perhaps even make you think you're superior.

This could not be further from the truth, effective 2300L on 27 Jun 2008, I am activating all guard and reserve BABOTL's. This must be stopped, your actions will not go unpunished. You will lose the battle, as well as the war. Prepare for operation Black Camel.

You have been warned.

//SIGNED//
Mean D.
Founding Member and acting Commanding General
Bay Area Brothers of the Leaf


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be reporting for duty as specified, Sir!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Locked & loaded.. :gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

pffft... such big talk from some pretty 'nice' guys... :r

Btw I heard there was some great beachfront property opening up after all the bombs land this weekend... Our buddy David (opusxfd) found a nice image to show the location of this wonderful new ocean property and of all places it is in Reno, Nevada??


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Just a little practice run over the weekend boys...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell when it comes to hot air, you got the sun beat


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Wake me up when its time for me to beat someone elses ass.:bx

Untill then I will be sleeping 
Well actually I will be in hawaii from the 2nd to the 12th so please wait for my return if we are going to whoop some coloradans again. No War while I am not here


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww screw that!!!!!!!!!!

Its on now you damn dirty apes. those punks bombed me this morning. THEY MUST PAY!!!!!!!!!!!! KILL THEM ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WANT BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!

I will post pictures in aseperate thread shortly. I have to finish moving the debris into the street.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> TO: HQ CFRH
> 
> FROM: HQ BABOTL
> 
> ...


We don't think it, we know it. :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww screw that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its on now you damn dirty apes. those punks bombed me this morning. THEY MUST PAY!!!!!!!!!!!! KILL THEM ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I WANT BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I was wondering how long it was gonna take till your bomb landed...  Oh did I say bomb? I think I meant to say bomb-s! :gn:r


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

All this war talk 

Reminds me of school yard playground talk;

"My dad can beat up your dad"
"No my dad can beat up your dad"
"But my dads stronger than your dad"
"But my dads smarter than your dad"
"Your mom wears combat boots"

So far all I have seen are firecrackers.

When are we going to see the real weapons ?










Chas


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought I recognized your backyard Chuck...:u


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

zmancbr said:


> I was wondering how long it was gonna take till your bomb landed...  Oh did I say bomb? I think I meant to say bomb-s! :gn:r


 yeah u better be typo cause i dont want to have to take this to ahole nother level of ass beating. I recieved one package today.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

The mail must be slow .... 


:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

zmancbr said:


>


Now this is funny sh!t


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Now this is funny sh!t


Get out of here Vin, this doesn't concern you. :tg

:r:bn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looks like trouble is brewing......them mountain gorillas ruffling some BABOTL feathers Mean D ?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Looks like trouble is brewing......them mountain gorillas ruffling some BABOTL feathers Mean D ?


Only in their imaginations.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh... it WILL be going down! Put on the Denver Donkeys parka and hit the basement because Nuclear winter is coming!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> Only in their imaginations.


babotl
Bay
Area
Bomber
On
The
Loose


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> TO: HQ CFRH
> 
> FROM: HQ BABOTL
> 
> ...


All I seemed to have gotten was "Blah blah blah, you spanked our lil BABOTL behinds blah blah blah".

Did Babblefish translate that right? :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

BTW, one has hit so hard it hasn't been reported in yet. Oops. Guess that one was too much.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> BTW, one has hit so hard it hasn't been reported in yet. Oops. Guess that one was too much.


I think a few 'big' ones haven't landed yet... but then again... maybe they are just trying to find a place to get internet?


----------

